
Paranoid and Madcap, the Manchurian Candidate Is Our Timeliest Novel - samclemens
https://www.vulture.com/2019/05/richard-condons-the-manchurian-candidate-is-relevant-at-60.html
======
throwaway71827
For a more modern take, you might really enjoy Interface by Neal Stephenson.
Brain implants, media manipulation, polling, campaigning, it’s quite a page
turner: [https://www.amazon.com/Interface-Novel-Neal-
Stephenson/dp/05...](https://www.amazon.com/Interface-Novel-Neal-
Stephenson/dp/0553383434)

~~~
akhilcacharya
On a similar note, Liking What You See from Chiangs Story of Your Life is also
very similar and compelling.

